# FYI re: 3-bedroom units at Villas at Fairway in the Poconos



## Dani (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

  Just wanted to give everyone the heads up.  Having been to Villas at Fairway a few years back and staying in one of the fabulous 3-bedroom with loft units, I just assumed that I would be given a similar unit this go-round when I visited a few weeks ago.  When I was last there, all of the 3-bedroom units were identical.

  As it turns out, they have built new 4-bedroom units wherein the unit locks off into a three-bedroom unit and 1 bedroom unit with a mini-kitchen.   Upon check-in, they sent us to one of these units...we were given the three-bedroom side only.    The unit is much, much smaller than the original three-bedroom units.  Essentially, it is approximatley 2/3's or less the size of the original 3-bedroom units.  All of the bedrooms are upstairs, and the unit does not have the large formal dining area, or huge kitchen complete with island that the other unit has.   I immediately demanded that I be given what was on my confirmation...a three-bedroom plus loft.

   I was first told that there was no such unit.  When I pointed out that I had stayed in such a unit in the past, after much grief and being told that my confirmation was only a "suggested" configuration of the unit I would be given, I was given a 3-bedroom unit plus loft.

  I just wanted you to know so that there are no unpleasant surprises.  Make sure to bring that portion of your confirmation that includes the exact configuration of your unit.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 15, 2006)

Danielle, I'm glad you got the good unit. We had it last fall and it was wonderful.

We want to go back in the winter some year and now I'll be aware that they may try to switch us.

Hope you had a good time.  By the way, did you snow?  If so, did they have sleigh rides at the stable?  I really want to do that.

Anne


----------



## Dani (Jan 15, 2006)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> Danielle, I'm glad you got the good unit. We had it last fall and it was wonderful.
> 
> We want to go back in the winter some year and now I'll be aware that they may try to switch us.
> 
> ...



  Hi,

  It snowed the week we were there but did not the week before.  We met a family that said that because it did not snow, they went on the "hay ride."  At least that is what I thought that they said...perhaps they meant sleigh ride.

  Shawnee Mountain is a great alternative as they have so many winter activites going on and a much bigger mountain and play area.


----------

